# Rescued 7 horses pics inside



## Chaos Ranch (May 17, 2008)

When we moved in this house in Oct. we went down the road and noticed a herd of about 15 horses standing out in a small 2 or 3 acre pasture. They were nothing but bones, no grass, no hay, bark has been eaten off of the trees, and they had no shelter at all.

For months now we have gone over there twice a week to see if they were improving, and with the hopes of catching the owner over there so we could find out what's going on with these poor horses. All through the winter they were starved. A huge hay field was right across their fence, but all they could do was look at it and smell it in the air. I can only imagine how desperatly they wanted to have at lease one small bite of that hay.






My neighbor came over and we discussed these horses several times. Neither of us knew how owned them. He fed them bread, snack cakes, anything he could get his hands on. Only one time in all these months have I seen any sign of hay for them.

Well, yesterday my son Dakota came flying home on his bicycle and sped right up to me and I knew he was excited about something. I soon found out that he caught those people over there with the horses and he told them we wanted to buy them, and then he got their phone number and rode home as fast as he could to tell us.

We called them and went over straight away. They were in deplorable condition. The two that were the most serious were loaded on his trailer and he wouldnt discuss selling those. I did however get a price on the horses. $50. each. I was about to cry standing there. I called my mom and dad and begged them for the money. '

We came back home and we called them up. We offered all that we had, 250. for the 7 of them. He accepted it and called us this morning and offered to go pick them up and take them to our pasture. Thank God that we secured a 30 acre pasture earlier in the year.

He opened the door of the trailer and they stumbled out and immediatly stuck their nose to the ground and grabbed up mouthfulls of grass. I took a few pictures of them. Donnie told me "We don't need these horses." and all I could say back to him was no... we don't need them.... but they need us. So he threw himself into the effort and we got them away from that starvation pit. I don't know what happened to the others....there was about 15 starting out... I think some of them must have starved.

Now, I am going to have to do some creative financing to come up with the money to deworm them all, and take care of their feet. A couple have decent feet... one has a crack all the way up to it's hairline. One mare has been hit by a car and her shoulder never got any vet care so she has a disfigured shoulder. She gets around on it pretty fair. She also has a large golf ball sized hernia on her tummy.

Here are the photos of the horses. I hope to post new pictures in a month or so of their progress. I've never done rescue before... but there was no way I could pass the chance to help these horses.


----------



## Brandi* (May 17, 2008)

You know what? I LOVE YOU



I want to give you a big hug



It's people like you that make a difference! I wish I could be more like you!!!!! I generally think things over too much and talk myself out of it! But you dove in and said "well I will just have to figure it out!" Kudo's to you












I can't wait to see their progress!!!!!!! What state are you in? I cannot imagine how happy they must be to have grass!!!!! They look horrible! Poor souls


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 17, 2008)

More pictures.


----------



## Rebecca (May 17, 2008)

Poor things!




No matter how long I live I'll never understand how people can let an animal get in that condition....

You are a wonderful person to take on 7 more horses who need care! They'll be safe and happy with you, they must think that grass is heaven, and it'll just get better for them!



You are so kind.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 17, 2008)

Hi, Brandi!! Thank you so much for your kind words. I feel really good about helping these horses. They are on a 20 acre pasture while our other full sized horses are on the 10 acre pasture. We're located in northeast Arkansas.


----------



## StellaLenoir (May 17, 2008)

How wonderful you are!!!





Thank you for saving these horses! I dont know much about rehabing a starved horse, but I have read to take it slow. I think they can get sick from their body not being used to food. I am sure you will get lots of good advice and do great with these guys. I also heard orchard grass pellets are great for a starved horse. Please keep us all updated on them and I think I could send a bit of money for their rehab. You should set up a paypal account or something.

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chandab (May 17, 2008)

Good for you coming to their rescue. But, you have quite a job ahead of you to rehab 7 horses.

I've bookmarked a rehab site or two and some for horses with special feed needs, and I'll try to link them for you, hope they help.

http://www.completerider.com/nutrition.htm

http://www.equineelders.org/winter.htm

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$departme...nsf/all/hrs3243

http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/pages/...ublicationId=12

And, here's a link to Heartland Vet Supply, they have liquid Safe-Guard for $124.95 for 1000ml (my catalog says, horse dosage is 2.3 ml/100# bodyweight, so the 1000ml bottle would do 7 horses for 5 days, if you plan to purge).

http://www.heartlandvetsupply.com/cart/pro...products_id=636

They also sell special drench guns, but I'm sure you can use regular syringes and get the job done.


----------



## horseplay (May 17, 2008)

Very kind of you to help those poor horses. Hopefully you get some help, caring for 7 full size horses plus your own is going to be very costly. Trimming alone will be a big bill



.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 17, 2008)

Oh Kim, Bless you heart, for jumping right in and saving these poor horses. I have done alot of rescue in the past, it is so rewarding, to see them go from nothing to a beautiful spirited animal. You will never regreat all the hard work that lies ahead of you in there rehab. If there is anything I can help you with please just call or email me. (((hugs))) Corinne


----------



## minie812 (May 17, 2008)

Good for you for being a "go getter" & remember to feed a little bit at a time till they are use to all that lush grass ( I think you already know that though)


----------



## CyndiM (May 17, 2008)

Thank you for taking in those poor horses.

I will never understand the type of human who can let this happen to an animal.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 17, 2008)

The really sad, stupid part of this whole thing is I just wanted to hit this man in the nose when he pulls up in his big fancy new Dodge pick up truck... pulling a huge very expensive horse trailer.... with the smell of alcohol on his breath. The stinker can afford to take care of these horses... he was even bragging about 70 acres that he has.... so WHY didn't these horses get access to that??? It's just senceless... no excuse for this... it's just pathetic. I am so mad about the whole thing, but I am also very happy to have gotten them out of that situation and into a better place.


----------



## Miniv (May 17, 2008)

Bless you!


----------



## Connie P (May 17, 2008)

Bless your heart Kim. You are one special person to take all 7. They will love you forever for helping them. :love


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 17, 2008)

I commend you for taking on these guys, they will thrive under your good care. I do want to offer you a bit of advice though....... call your animal control/local police/humane society, and tell them the story and get it on record that you JUST GOT THEM.......someone may not know all the info, and call you in for animal cruelty. It happened to me, with 2 german shep's we rescued.

Good luck, and be careful with the green grass, you don't want to founder anyone....especially if they were not getting any green grass at all. I can't wait to see updated pics.





Thanks again for taking these guys in.


----------



## C G Minis (May 17, 2008)

You need to set up a paypal account so people could help you with the cost of taking on these poor horses. I for one will be willing to send you money to help. Bless you.You are a angel!!



Please keep us updated.


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 17, 2008)

They look to be in horsey heaven with you! Thanks for helping them!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 17, 2008)

Thank goodness there are people like you willing to open your heart to animals in need!!!!!


----------



## Boinky (May 17, 2008)

You did a good thing by taking them on!! I do want to mention incase you dont' already know..you should NOT leave those horses on such rich pasture. they should be graudually introduced to feed because it will cause serious problems if not. go slowly with them.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (May 18, 2008)

Bless you for saving those horses!!! But I'm with the others that commented about starting them off on food slowly, they are in really bad shape and could well die just from your wonderful grass out there.

You might also do an internet search for horse rescues in your area to see if any of them will help. They may let you foster them under their rescue and take on the expenses or something along those lines.

I volunteer for a horse rescue in Iowa and we are always looking for great people who'd be willing to foster, and we'd certainly help in a situation like this if we were closer.

Oh, and BLESS your son, too!!!



And your husband!


----------



## crponies (May 18, 2008)

God bless you for your kindness! Those horses do need you and I'm sure they will be a great blessing to you as well.


----------



## Erica (May 18, 2008)

All I can say is BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY for doing this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






I often wonder what animals are thinking to themselves when no one takes care of their needs. And the horses that didnt get to go with you, what they must have been thinking ?? Its so sad. But these that you were able to take have now found a happy life , with people who care about them. Thank you for being so kind.

Linda Killion

Drasco Arkansas


----------



## Gini (May 18, 2008)

Kim, Bless you for getting these guys out of that horrible situation! There aren't enough words to say about that sorry excuse for that man. I can't even call him a human being.

Kim, those horses are horrible looking. As others have said please be careful in how you feed them to bring them back. You can overload and cause Colic and Founder and many other things as I'm sure you know. Please take them off the grass and feed small meals until they can handle it. They didn't get this way overnight and it's going to take a while for them to come back.

Again THANK YOU!!!!! Thank you for being a caring horse person......


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 18, 2008)

J-EEE-sus! Holy Mary Mother of God....those poor horses.










laughingllama75 said:


> I commend you for taking on these guys, they will thrive under your good care. I do want to offer you a bit of advice though....... call your animal control/local police/humane society, and tell them the story and get it on record that you JUST GOT THEM.......someone may not know all the info, and call you in for animal cruelty.


I honestly can't understand why the humane society had not already been involved. Didn't at least ONE of the neighbors call it in?? Obviously you were not the only one who knew about it.

Thank you for rescuing them; I'm sure they'll repay your kindness a hundred times over.





Leia


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 18, 2008)

Hi ya'll. I sure appreciate all of your advice and tips for rehabing these horss. I've been asked about a pay pal account so people could donate money to help me rehab these guys. I already have a pay pal account. Simply use my email address if you feel like helping me help them. ( [email protected] ) I can assure you any donation amount will make a great difference. I want to do a 5 day flush with that liquid and take it slow on the grain and grass.

I sure appreciate the links. They sure made me feel better about how to take care of these amazing horses. I just keep going though my pictures of them and still can't believe the condition they are in. I am planning on rehabing, then re-homing them to good homes. I may keep one or two... just depends on how attatched I end up getting.

Again, thank you all SO very much for all of your replies. I was already on cloud nine that we were able to get them out of there and your comments and helpful information just put a silver lining on my cloud 9.


----------



## SilverDollar (May 18, 2008)

Bless you, Kim, for just jumping in to help these horses.



You sound like a family I would be proud to have as _my_ neighbors and friends. :love I have done a lot of rescue, too, and you have gotten very good advice in this thread. I second all of it. It is important to be sure that the local humane society knows that you did _just _ get these horses and are not responsible for their current condition. Also, take LOTS of photos and document everything, just in case you _are_ questioned.

It's too bad that monster could not be held accountable for what he's done; it can be extremely difficult to prosecute and get a conviction. It's great that you did what needed to be done.

Thanks for letting us know how to donate. It can get expensive to rehab the horses, but once they can be on pasture full-time you should be in good shape.

Take care and THANK YOU!!! Be sure to keep us posted.

Rebecca


----------



## Sonya (May 18, 2008)

You are an angel!


----------



## Sterling (May 18, 2008)

Oh Kim I'm willing to bet you've already earned your angel wings!



Thank goodness for you for being there when these poor horses need all the help they can get! I'm sory he took the other two. (That broke my heart!) As for him, the monster that left them in this condition.....I would not doubt for a minute that he's blowing smoke about his 70 acres....it probably belongs to someone else and he's in denial. AND don't be surprised if in a couple of months he no longer is driving that nice, new, big Dodge truck with the shining new horse trailer. Now-a-days anyone can go into a dealership and drive home a brand spanking new vehicle or trailer....the proof will be in the pudding if he can maintain payments on it......


----------



## bonloubri (May 18, 2008)

Thank you so much,Kim, for rescuing these horses. I am sure they will always remember you after they are rehomed. You are an angel.


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 18, 2008)

You are a God send! When your in a rescue situation like this it's both heartbreaking and exhilerating, your emotions run wild. You did great by keeping a level head and getting them out of there.



You did a WONDERFUL thing!





I just wanted to add... know, with everything you are, that you did the right thing and that you have support here if you need it!


----------



## Bunnylady (May 18, 2008)

You know, I believe there are some beautiful horses trapped inside those pitiful scarecrows. Thank you for caring enough to try to let them out.


----------



## C G Minis (May 18, 2008)

Look for my donation thru paypal today. I hope others will also donate to you for these poor horses. I would love it if you will keep me posted.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh... thank you all so much for your kind words and for the donations to help me with these horses. It will sure help a lot.

I have a state trooper coming out this afternoon to document the rescue condition of the horses. I have tons of photos, and I even told a little white lie to the man to get him to sign a dated sales reciept. I told him we file taxes as a farm and will use the horses as a tax write off. So now I have his name, and signatute on a dated reciept. I Will be a lot more settled when the state trooper documents it... I sure don't want anyone thinking that I let these guys get in this condition.

I have a lot of hope for these guys... and you're right, it is quite an emotional situation. I also wanted to thank you guys again for the donations... it is a huge help and relief. I promise to keep you all updated on how they are doing. I read some very good articles in the links that were posted, and I am very optimistic about the future of these poor horses.


----------



## Mona (May 18, 2008)

I just don;t understand how on earth people can let their animals get into that kind of condition! I sure hope they will get the groceries they so deperately need now.


----------



## bonloubri (May 18, 2008)

Bunnylady said



> You know, I believe there are some beautiful horses trapped inside those pitiful scarecrows.


I think so too especially that paint. I think he/she and the others, with proper care, will be gorgeous.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 18, 2008)

Bless you. Those horses DO understand what you've done for them.


----------



## Basketmiss (May 18, 2008)

Kim, you are 1 fine lady!! Thanks you for helping these horses... Its not their fault they were stuck with an owner who thought more of himself than his animals...

You are an angel to help these sweet souls that cant do it for themselves.. Please keep us updated on them...


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 18, 2008)

Today we took a state trooper out to the pasture as I called the horses up to eat. I fed them alfalfa cubes that had been soaked in water. One of the articles I read said that alfalfa is the best thing to feed them so that's what I did. The article said also to wait 14 days after re-introduction to food (hay/grass) to feed them any sweet feed or suppliments. I had to top dress the alfalfa with a little grain to get them to eat it though.

One article says to 1/2 dose them with dewormer, a week later half dose them again. Then do a 5 day purge, then deworm again 2 weeks later. That sounds like an awful lot of deworming to me... but I don't know any better.

Can someone advise me on a deworming schedule? I would say from what I've read about the evaluation scale that I have two horses that are emaciated to a level 1. Then I have some level 2 and 3 horses... and none of them would evaluate to better than a 5. The good news is that none of these mares are bred. That was a blessing right there. I would feel horrible to see one of these guys trying to nurse a foal.

I have one problem. I don't have a dry lot to keep them in off the grass. They are in a 20 acre pasture with a pond... and I have no way to limit the amount of grazing they can do. Will that cause a problem?

I may call a vet out there this week and have them evaluate the horses for me and advise me on a feeding schedule and a deworming schedule.

I do want to add that today when I was out there to feed, the feel of the horses had changed. They felt more hopeful, like they were not all hanging their heads down moping around, they had their heads up and were curious and alert to different things. Kind of like they were emitting a positive energy. That may sound weird to some of you... but it just felt different when I was sitting out there with them.


----------



## chandab (May 18, 2008)

Chaos Ranch said:


> I have one problem. I don't have a dry lot to keep them in off the grass. They are in a 20 acre pasture with a pond... and I have no way to limit the amount of grazing they can do. Will that cause a problem?
> 
> I may call a vet out there this week and have them evaluate the horses for me and advise me on a feeding schedule and a deworming schedule.
> 
> I do want to add that today when I was out there to feed, the feel of the horses had changed. They felt more hopeful, like they were not all hanging their heads down moping around, they had their heads up and were curious and alert to different things. Kind of like they were emitting a positive energy. That may sound weird to some of you... but it just felt different when I was sitting out there with them.


I really don't know on the feeding (I would go slowly now), but here's my story. I got my 25 year old gelding, 22 years ago as a half-starved three year old; looking back, he was probably about 3-4 on the scale (not sure, we guessed him to be a couple hundred pounds underweight). Not knowing any better, I just put him out on our pasture (I got him in May, so our pasture did have grass, he had been on winter pasture with other horses, he was the youngest, so had to fight for what little he got); amazingly/luckily he didn't get sick or founder. That's all I know about it, if you don't have drylot. Talk to a vet and get his opinion, and it'll depend on how lush your pasture is; it looked pretty green in the picture, but that doesn't necessaily mean that it is highly nutritious or full of sugars, etc.

Good luck with your new charges.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (May 19, 2008)

I *think* if you were going to run into problems with them being on your full pasture you would have already.

Anyone else have experience with that?


----------



## txminipinto (May 19, 2008)

I'm personally more concerned about the deworming. Please do not deworm these guys with ivermectin at first. I'm confident they are loaded with parasites and ivermectin could cause a large kill, which could kill the horses. Start with Safe Guard (Fenbendazole), then Strongid (Pyrantel Pamoate), and then Ivermectin. I would consult a vet first though.


----------



## Endless (May 20, 2008)

Thank God there are some people out there willing to step in!!! Great job!! And what a great thing for your children learning from you on how to make the worlds wrongs right! One little deed at a time! I find its way to easy for people to walk away! Its going to be a ton of work but I always found it worth it! Good luck and again THANKYOU for doing what you felt was right!

Also just my opinion but when you do start to grain them I would start with a good quality senior feed like Purina senior as it is easier to digest and no telling what shape their tummys are in. And I would start them with a small amount and work my way up! And in the mean time maybe a good salt/mineral block or tub as they sure look like they could use the extra nutrients right now!! And I would be careful with the alfalfa cubes to start with as they are quite rich and could founder a starving horse quicker than the grass. I am not an expert just my opinion!


----------



## maplegum (May 20, 2008)

Those photos were very hard to look at. I can't imagine how hard it must be seeing them in the flesh (and bones).

How can that man sleep at night? probably very well, as people like that don't have a heart, don't have a soul.

Thank you Kim. Thank you for giving these magnificant animals a second chance at life. I had tears in my eyes when you mentioned that they had a positive energy about them on your last visit to them. What an amazing reward. Please keep us posted on their progress.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## Keri (May 20, 2008)

Good for you! I think a summer on that 30 acres will do wonders for them!


----------



## mininik (May 20, 2008)

Have you tried contacting a real rescue for help with these horses? If they need basic care that you cannot provide (veterinary, farrier, worming, feed) due to lack of finances or experience, I believe it would be best to get them into capable hands ASAP.


----------



## Reble (May 20, 2008)

Oh I never seen this thread with the pictures.

So glad you got them out of there, poor things, they look terrible





God Bless you, you did the right thing in my eyes


----------



## Watcheye (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Endless (May 24, 2008)

Hi, just wondered how the horses are doing? I bet they are loving that green grass!!


----------



## Chaos Ranch (May 24, 2008)

Endless said:


> Hi, just wondered how the horses are doing? I bet they are loving that green grass!!



Oh my gosh... you would not believe how well they are doing !!!






They are already starting to get a better shine on their coats and you should see what they do when I whistle for them... they all jump their heads up, no matter how far down the pasture they are, and they come running, full bore acrost that pasture their manes and tails flying straight out behind them. It just makes me want to cry they're so beautiful. They let me come pet them, well , except for the chestnut mare with the yearling filly (who is still nursing on that mare.) We're going to catch that little yearling filly and get her broke from her momma. Momma has good weight, and the filly does to, but she's a yearling and should have already been weaned.

I am so proud of these horses. They are improving on a daily basis... I can see a change in them every single day and it just makes me so happy.


----------



## Endless (May 24, 2008)

Oh thats great I am so happy for you and the horses!! I think they know when people are looking out for them! Can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## MyBarakah (May 25, 2008)

You are SOOOOOOOOO awesome to do what you've done! Totally brought tears to my eyes to see the pictures and read about these horses. That guy ought to be SHOT!!!!!!! How dare a person do that to a animal!!!!!! That speaks volumes about a person!

You are the guardian angle for those horses! So nice of you to have the land/acres for the horses that are in such need! You are such a GREAT person to take it upon yourself to help them!!








Can't wait to see the "after" pictures of these horses!


----------



## zoey829 (May 25, 2008)

You are awesome!!! I am ashme of huamn beings when I see what they do to animals. I seen a little girl in your pic and just think about how she knows the feeling of helping and making a difference. Most kids or even adults can comprehend. Kudos to you and may God bless


----------



## Mercysmom (May 25, 2008)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> J-EEE-sus! Holy Mary Mother of God....those poor horses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for rescuing them; I'm sure they'll repay your kindness a hundred times over.





Leia












You will never know how grateful they truly, really are...











Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 28, 2008)

haven't been on the forum in a while so hadn't see this but this thread brought me to tears... God bless you!!

we've got the opposite problem here, got in a donkey a few weeks ago that is horribly obese... thank God his crest hadn't broken over though! he thinks he is starving but he is on a good minimal diet of grass hay... he was actually eating mostly bread and tortillas!!!

anyway i also saw the pics from one week later and you are doing fabulous with them


----------



## HGFarm (May 29, 2008)

Wow, you guys are total ANGELS!! That is awesome that you took them in and glad to hear they are doing better!!! One problem with horses suddenly getting a bunch of food when they have been starved badly is that they can actually go into shock and die from the sudden intake..... Obviously this didnt happen, luckily.

Yes, I would want to beat the guy up that had these- any place he can be turned in to for animal cruelty or neglect there? He obviously has money for other things... He bragged about his other acres- but I would be scared to see what he even has on that!!

Have you spoken with any of your local farriers, etc.. to see if any work could be donated? Maybe even a one time trim to help these horses out? I would make flyers, and hang signs and visit the feed stores, etc... sometimes they would be glad to donate even a tube or two of wormer or a bag of feed.

Keep us posted- that is SO sad.....


----------

